# Where are you mavericks fans



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I mean when I was modding this board I knew of at least 4-5 regular posters on this board and now, no one has posted since 4-27 before this. The Mavs are winning and playing a tough series with Portland, lets get this thing moving


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

No Mav fans to talk trash with


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

:nonono:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Maybe those posters are at the playoff forum, Beez? Let's hope so.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> Maybe those posters are at the playoff forum, Beez? Let's hope so.


I do, its ashame so much going on and no excitement being shown in this forum.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

How many regular posters are there on the Mavericks fourm? I would think that this board would be crawling with Dallas fans! :sigh:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> How many regular posters are there on the Mavericks fourm? I would think that this board would be crawling with Dallas fans! :sigh:


This forum used to have about 7-10 regular posters at the site inception. I dont know what happened:sigh:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

They left when the best mod in the world took a break... opps.

-Petey


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> They left when the best mod in the world took a break... opps.
> 
> -Petey


Petey I know you are not modding this board anymore, but you gotta bring them back


----------



## futuremav14 (May 3, 2003)

im a die-hard mavs fan and not ashamed of it. yall can talk as much trash as you want in about 16-17 hours if we lose. that is your right, and a risk i am taking by sticking my neck out on the line, but should we prevail, i want to hear from all of you "blazers-will-dominate-the-soft-white-foreign-boys-from-dallas" people. go mavs!


----------



## ThomasG86 (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> This forum used to have about 7-10 regular posters at the site inception. I dont know what happened:sigh:


I know. Game 4, Game 5, and Game 6.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Petey I know you are not modding this board anymore, but you gotta bring them back


I was only joking. I think they are off enjoying the playoffs, and Dragon moved, so perhaps he has other interests at the moment.

-Petey


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> I was only joking. I think they are off enjoying the playoffs, and Dragon moved, so perhaps he has other interests at the moment.
> ...


Yeah I know, I just know you had those guys talking all the time and it seems like when you left they did, but hopefully we will get them back


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*I know where they are-NVE told me*

They are hiding in their rooms with the curtains drawn.


----------



## mactowndon (May 8, 2003)

i love the mavericks! I hope they beat Sacremento tonight!


----------



## dwbh (May 9, 2003)

I just joined, and I'm a die-hard Mavs fan. Can't speak for everyone else -- losing four of your last five playoff games will do that do a fan base, I guess. 

Hear me now, and listen to me later -- Mavs over the Kings in 6.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dwbh</b>!
> I just joined, and I'm a die-hard Mavs fan. Can't speak for everyone else -- losing four of your last five playoff games will do that do a fan base, I guess.
> 
> Hear me now, and listen to me later -- Mavs over the Kings in 6.


you are just the man I've been looking for. Maybe you can draw all them Mavs fans in here.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> I mean when I was modding this board I knew of at least 4-5 regular posters on this board and now, no one has posted since 4-27 before this. The Mavs are winning and playing a tough series with Portland, lets get this thing moving


We where in Sac. trying to ghet hotel reservations.


----------

